# Unsichere Inhalte auf HTTPS Seiten identifzieren



## Herr_M (20. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

Wir (mein Kollege und ich) haben auf der Website an der wir gerade arbeiten einen Login geschützten Bereich, der nach dem Login über HTTPS abgerufen wird (da hier sensible Persönliche Daten übertragen werden). Soweit wir sie finden konnten haben wir hier
schon alle Inhalte wie Grafiken, Links etc auf HTTPS umgestellt, aber im Internet Explorer
wird immer noch vor unsicheren Inhalten gewarnt. (Firefox schätzt diesen nicht als unsicher ein, jedenfalls kommt hier keine Warnung bezüglich unsicherer Inhalte).

Wir können aber absolut nichts finden, das noch nicht über https eingebunden wird.
Kennt jemand Mittel (also Tools Plugins, was auch immer) um eventuell verborgene unsichere Inhalte aufzuspüren.
Oder gibt es neben Links oder Resourcen (Bilder, JS Dateien) noch andere Ursachen dafür, das eine Seite/Inhalt als unsicherer Inhalt eingestuft wird wenn es unter HTTPS verwendet wird?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (20. Januar 2011)

Hi,

für den Firefox gibts zum Beispiel "Adblock Plus". Ist zwar eigentlich ein Werbeblocker, aber für deine Zwecke tut er das was du brauchst.
Wenn er installiert ist, wählst du eine Filterliste aus (ist eigentlich egal welche) und gehst dann auf die entsprechende Seite und klickst rechts neben der Adressleiste auf das rote Stoppschild. Dann geht unten ein kleiner Bereich auf, der alle externen Komponenten der Seite anzeigt. Schau ob hier alle Aufrufe auf https verweisen.

Gruß
BK


----------



## Herr_M (21. Januar 2011)

Danke für den Tipp,

AddBlock Plus hatten wir im Firefox bereits ausprobiert und konnten damit keine Inhalte finden die noch nicht über https eingebunden werden, aber im Firefox gibt es damit ja auch keine Probleme, lediglich der Internet Explorer mecker über noch unsichere Inhalte.

Kann es vielleicht noch andere Gründe dafür geben, außer irgendwelchen URLs die nicht über https aufgerufen werden?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (21. Januar 2011)

Hi,

ich kenne mich mit dem IE nicht so gut aus, aber meckert der nicht auch, wenn ein nicht vertrauenswürdiges (= kostenloses) SSL-Zertifikat verwendet wird?

Eventuell könnte das ein Grund sein.

Gruß
BK


----------



## Herr_M (21. Januar 2011)

Ja das tut der wohl gelegentlich, aber wir verwenden ein kostenpflichtiges Zertifikat (frag mich jetzt nicht von wem) und abgesehen davon würde das Problem ja dann bei allen Seiten der Website auftreten oder?
Die Meldung kommt bei uns aber nur bei einigen Seiten, wir haben mal gekuckt und das Problem jetzt auf bestimmte Inhalte eingrenzen können die sich nur auf den Seiten befinden die vom IE angemotzt werden. Nimmt man die Inhalte raus, kommt auch der Fehler nicht mehr.

Genaugenommen lässt sich das Problem auf diese Komponente eingrenzen

http://www.jacksasylum.eu/ContentFlow/

Allerdings haben wir auch hier alle Bilder, JavaScript Dateien und CSS die verwendet werden bereits über https eingebunden, kann eine JavaScript Funktion oder so eventuell dafuer verantwortlich sein?
Also das es garnicht um einen Fehler geht, der wegen http oder https geworfen wird, sondern das der IE eventuell das ausführen bestimmter jQuery oder JavaScript Funktionen als gefährlich einstuft wenn man mit HTTPS unterwegs ist?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (21. Januar 2011)

> [...] kann eine JavaScript Funktion oder so eventuell dafuer verantwortlich sein?
> Also das es garnicht um einen Fehler geht, der wegen http oder https geworfen wird, sondern das der IE eventuell das ausführen bestimmter jQuery oder JavaScript Funktionen als gefährlich einstuft wenn man mit HTTPS unterwegs ist?



Ja  Wenn diese Daten über HTTP holen, dann stammen ja nicht mehr alle Daten auf der Webseite von einer verschlüsselten Übertragung, weshalb der komplette Inhalt als nicht vertrauenswürdig eingestuft wird.

Gruß
BK


----------

